# Looky here!



## turb0wned (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## ItIsLikeThat (Oct 5, 2011)

Anyone have the app from the samsung store yet?


----------



## MoodMuzik (Jun 20, 2011)

:] :] :]


----------



## avlfive (Jun 6, 2011)

ItIsLikeThat said:


> Anyone have the app from the samsung store yet?


Go get it...

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.samsungmobile.unpacked&feature=search_result


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

AndroidCentral compiled a composite image that gives a better view.

View attachment 3532


Source


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> AndroidCentral compiled a composite image that gives a better view.
> 
> View attachment 5160
> 
> ...


That thing looks SO thin! I can't wait to get my hands on it. I just hope they learned from their mistakes with the design of the Charge and the USB cord or extended battery (if installed) doesn't interfere with docking at all. Although from the looks of those dots ... they at least tried.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

So many people are saying that this phone's curve is too drastic. Looking at it closer, I think the video exaggerates the curve. Here's an image that shows what I believe the curve really is.

View attachment 3533


This appears a LITTLE sharper of a curve than the Nexus S but not by much imho.



Nexus S said:


>


----------



## Money Mike (Jun 14, 2011)

"Jaxidian said:


> So many people are saying that this phone's curve is too drastic. Looking at it closer, I think the video exaggerates the curve. Here's an image that shows what I believe the curve really is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That picture looks much better. From the video I was thinking the curve was a bit much but looking at that picture it actually looks cool. It may be a good thing that I haven't picked up a bionic yet...


----------



## frankydroid (Jun 17, 2011)

On the left side of the commercial pic the blue line leads away at a steeper angle than the phone, the right side I can't tell. A slightly curved phone might be kinda cool. But what's with those 3 dots on the side?

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

frankydroid said:


> On the left side of the commercial pic the blue line leads away at a steeper angle than the phone, the right side I can't tell. A slightly curved phone might be kinda cool. But what's with those 3 dots on the side?
> 
> Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


Theory is that they are the connectors to a dock.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

And now I just read a theory that the phone docks inside of a table. I don't quite believe it but it is very plausible and in fact an option we will soon begin seeing more often!


----------



## ItIsLikeThat (Oct 5, 2011)

I think the tablet dockable part might be reading a bit much of the better together part and the blue accent line... "better together" to me alludes more to the cooperation between Samsung and Google on this phone. Looks like contact charging is a go. NFC should be assumed, but I'm also hoping for ANT+ reception/transmission and Bluetooth 4.0.

And looky here: http://www.droid-life.com/2011/10/05/rumor-samsung-prime-launching-at-verizon-october-27/ October 27th launch?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

ItIsLikeThat said:


> I think the tablet dockable part might be reading a bit much of the better together part and the blue accent line... "better together" to me alludes more to the cooperation between Samsung and Google on this phone. Looks like contact charging is a go. NFC should be assumed, but I'm also hoping for ANT+ reception/transmission and Bluetooth 4.0.
> 
> And looky here: http://www.droid-life.com/2011/10/05/rumor-samsung-prime-launching-at-verizon-october-27/ October 27th launch?


Damn this phone can't come out soon enough!!!!!!!!


----------



## mikeinrichmond (Jun 8, 2011)

I would love to have the option of a 'dumb' tablet, like Moto's laptop for the Atrix. Snap the phone in and the resolution automatically blows up to tablet size..


----------



## CuriousCursor (Oct 9, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> Theory is that they are the connectors to a dock.


The N1 had golden connectors for docking.



mikeinrichmond said:


> I would love to have the option of a 'dumb' tablet, like Moto's laptop for the Atrix. Snap the phone in and the resolution automatically blows up to tablet size..


That's what I was thinking when I read the tablet rumors. It's definitely possible with ICS being on both sized devices.

Heck, if not that...I'll just settle for an ICS tablet emulator of sorts which uses my phone to display a tablet-sized window on my computer for testing out apps.

That would be so awesome for everyone, users who don't want two separate devices AND developers who want to support both sizes! It's a win win!


----------

